# Storing rennet



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

I have been given a pint of veal rennet by someone who accidentally got it instead of vegetable rennet. I've found it works great - I had been using tablets - however, at 1/4 teaspoon per 2 gallons of milk, it's going to be a long time before I use this up.
Can I freeze it? How long will it remain good and strong in the fridge? 
Thanks in advance,
Kit


----------



## katydidagain (Jun 11, 2004)

It doesn't last long in the refrigerator. I wish I'd frozen my little bottle but thought I'd use it up; I didn't and it's worthless now. Maybe now that there's a "#2" to your thread, someone will answer your question; I'd like to know, too.


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

This link says not to freeze either vegetable or animal rennet.

http://fiascofarm.com/dairy/cultures.html


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Maybe you could advertise it on craigslist and someone would buy part of it from you.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

Oh jeeze..I've had rennet in the fridge for over a year and it still worked just as well as it did when I put it in.


----------



## KIT.S (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, thanks. Maybe I'll try freezing half of it. I don't know anyone who makes cheese who isn't a company who wouldn't use something they got from me anyway. It's great stuff, I'm very pleased with it. I had only used the tablet type before.
Kit


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

suzyhomemaker09 said:


> Oh jeeze..I've had rennet in the fridge for over a year and it still worked just as well as it did when I put it in.


Same here. It lives in the door of my fridge. 
I haven't had it go bad, in as much as 14 months.
Everything I have read says not to freeze it.

I am glad you got turned on to real animal rennet.
It is the best!


----------

